# Coming 3YR AQHA STUD



## AQHADreams (Oct 9, 2013)

Approx 14.3hh red dun AQHA stallion
Bloodlines include smart chic olena, Hollywood dun it, freckles playboy doc bar three bars poco Lena 
Bred for western pleasure 1/4 mike racing reining showing cutting ranch prospect

I really want to make an all around versatile show & work horse outta him


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

No way can a critique be done from those photos. Try reading this and getting new photos. Then, perhaps someone can help you. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/conformation-tutorial-71591/


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The photos are bad to get a critique.

but to be honest, there isn't anything I like about him.

in the recent photo, he has way too many conformation faults to even consider keeping him intact. Geld. geld. geld. He's below average as stallion quality.

Sorry if you think I'm harsh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Those really a rent good pictures to evaluate him with, but what jumps out is his Sickle hocks, and a very upright shoulder. He would make a very cute gelding.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

"Bred for western pleasure 1/4 mike racing reining showing cutting ranch prospect" :shock::?:?:

Here's the problem - these are all VERY DIFFERENT disciplines. To be successful, you have to stick to like disciplines. Pleasure takes low, slow and steady, and to be top level, they need deep hocks, cadenced jog, lift in the shoulder and physically be a pretty, taller horse - 14.3 just is too small for a pleasure stud. 

For high level cutters, quick, agile, catty. Same for reiners - low hocks, muscular rear ends, pretty headed with lots of flash. Your guy is the right height, but that's about all I can tell so far from pictures...

Ranch prospect would be my opinion of his best fit - but not as a stud. The horse market is flooded with really nice studs with excellent, focused on discipline breeding - your "jack of all trades" guy is cute, and will make a really cute gelding for you to enjoy - but not enough to offer the next generation to force him to live a stud's life.


----------



## AQHADreams (Oct 9, 2013)

This guy is now gelded! I thought about it, and I think he's going to be my trail buddy  maybe a few gymkhanas


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Good choice  have fun with him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

those arent the greatest pictures for critique but from what i can tell he has very upright shoulder and sickle hocked. hes built quite stocky and i really like his breeding!  cute little fella


----------



## AQHADreams (Oct 9, 2013)

*much better picture now*


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, he is a great gelding and you will be able to take him everywhere! Enjoy him- he looks like he would be a fun ride!


----------

